
Publishers Sue Internet Archive for 'Mass Copyright Infringement' - monkin
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/03/868861704/publishers-sue-internet-archive-for-mass-copyright-infringement
======
aiscapehumanity
If IA suffers from this, it won't be a win for publishers, piracy will
continue. This is tantamount to drug war policy.

